# Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill unzufrieden mit Entwicklung von Luke Skywalker



## Darkmoon76 (30. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill unzufrieden mit Entwicklung von Luke Skywalker* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill unzufrieden mit Entwicklung von Luke Skywalker*


----------



## Gast201803192 (30. Mai 2017)

Mark hamill hat Luke bestimmt mit weißer schminke,grünen Haaren und roten Lippen gesehen ^^

Ich würde gerne einen verbitterten Luke sehen der dann doch bei der dunklen Seite landet


----------



## Raghammer (30. Mai 2017)

Manche Menschen wollen die Welt halt einfach brennen sehen .....^^


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2017)

Naja, wenn alle seine Ideen so schlecht waren, dann ist es ja vielleicht ganz gut, wenn ihm das, was sie letztendlich gemacht haben nicht gefaellt. 

Aber cool, dass er es trotzdem versucht hat so gut wie moeglich umzusetzen. Das erfordert schon ein gewisses Mass an Professionalitaet und ist sicher auch nicht ganz einfach, eine Figur zu spielen, obwohl man mit deren Entwicklung im Drehbuch so nicht einverstanden ist.

Insofern, wenn er seine Sache am Ende gut gemacht hat, dann ein Kudos an Hamill.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Mai 2017)

Wenn man schon so eine Meldung bringt, bitte vollständig recherchieren:
https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...hnsons-choices-for-luke-in-the-last-jedi.html

Man beachte das Update vom 27.05. Hamill gibt selber zu, dass seine erste Einschätzung von Johnsons Skript falsch war. Es ist erstaunlich wie weit sich diese News-Meldung unvollständig weiter verbreitet ohne dass die jeweiligen Redakteure Wert auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit legen. Aber die News-Meldung so wie sie oben steht generiert natürlich mehr Klicks


----------



## Xivanon (31. Mai 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wenn man schon so eine Meldung bringt, bitte vollständig recherchieren:
> https://www.starwarsnewsnet.com/201...hnsons-choices-for-luke-in-the-last-jedi.html
> 
> Man beachte das Update vom 27.05. Hamill gibt selber zu, dass seine erste Einschätzung von Johnsons Skript falsch war. Es ist erstaunlich wie weit sich diese News-Meldung unvollständig weiter verbreitet ohne dass die jeweiligen Redakteure Wert auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit legen. Aber die News-Meldung so wie sie oben steht generiert natürlich mehr Klicks



Ich verstehe zwar, was du meinst und gebe dir prinzipiell recht, in diesem Fall kam mir aber sofort die Frage in den Sinn, was der Grund für den Sinneswandel von Hamill war. Er könnte natürlich einfach seine Meinung geändert haben. Er könnte aber auch darum "gebeten" worden sein, um schlechte Publicity zu vermeiden. Ich stehe solchen starken Meinungsänderungen immer eher kritisch gegenüber. 

Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Mai 2017)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar, was du meinst und gebe dir prinzipiell recht, in diesem Fall kam mir aber sofort die Frage in den Sinn, was der Grund für den Sinneswandel von Hamill war. Er könnte natürlich einfach seine Meinung geändert haben. Er könnte aber auch darum "gebeten" worden sein, um schlechte Publicity zu vermeiden. Ich stehe solchen starken Meinungsänderungen immer eher kritisch gegenüber.
> 
> Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.



Ganz unabhängig davon was seine Gründe im Endeffekt waren: Wenn man die Meldung als News auf seiner Startseite bringt, sollte man die vollständige Geschichte mit allen Informationen darstellen, damit der Leser sich selbst ein Urteil darüber bilden kann. Die Korrektur von Hamill, aus welchem Anlass auch immer er sie gegeben hat, nicht aufzunehmen, rückt die Meldung in ein falsches Licht. Auf diese Art und Weise streuen viele Medien heutzutage (teilweise ungewollt) Falschinformationen.

Zu seinem Sinneswandel: Das kann man als Außenstehender natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Hamill seine Meinung geändert hat, nachdem er die Geschichte länger reflektieren konnte und gesehen hat wie sie am Set "Realität" wird. Das jemand der über Jahrzehnte so eng mit dem Charakter verbunden ist nicht direkt von dem Storyvorschlag einer dritten Person überzeugt ist, ist denke ich normal.


----------

